# HUGE Litter box



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

I just received my two scoopers followed by my two litter boxes.
There might be a problem. My litter boxes are HUGE. They are the PETCO Mega sized Litter box.

Does anyone have Mega size litter box for their cats?
Are their any benefits opposed to having a smaller one?
I was thinking of using one only and having the cats share that one litter box.
Does anyone know if having the two cats use the same litter box work?
I would hate to go through all the trouble of sending the boxes back and reordering smaller ones. Then they might be too small. Do they prefer a big litter box. I almost think my bf was right when she said I went overboard with it.

Again, did I mention I bought TWO of them?

Any advice?


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

*Keep Them!*

If this is the box you are talking about petco.com - Petco Mega Rectangular Litter Box customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings I have three, and three cats and 2 other boxes as well.

This is without a doubt my favorite litterbox. I actually buy them at Farm & Fleet cause they cost a little less but I recommend them to everyone. As long as your kitties don't get in and turn around to go out over the short side all but the largest housecats stay inside this pan - a HUGE plus. You can put in enough scoopable litter that it never sticks to the bottom & the cats acan always cover well so less smell.

In the downstairs one the cats use it to both pee & poo BUT in the upstair 2 somehow the 3 of my girls decided one box was for peeing and the other for pooing & they are all 3 the same box. the smaller boxes don't get used as much, just a random bit here and there and the covered one only out of desperation I think.


As for the scoops - if you didn't get the litter lifter - you really really want to! here is a thread about it http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/149344-i-need-finer-scoop-sift-litter.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/135732-litter-lifter-scoop.html


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I have 6 super sized Petmate 22040 Giant Litter Pans; each holds more than 35 pounds of litter.
Each litter pan is 34.7 x 19.8 x 10 inches. I won't ever go back to smaller boxes after using these
because the cats make much less mess with them and they are so easy to keep clean.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Two cats can definitely share one litter box. I use to have 2 smaller ones at home, but my cats always choose to use the same one. They would rather wait in line than go to the other one (which is not far away). So I got rid of the 2 and bought a large one. They are very happy with that. They sometimes do it together :lol:










BUT, I don't think the PETCo mega size box is very huge. 24"x18" is just a medium size IMO. Mine is 26"x23". You might consider getting a even bigger one if you want them to share.


----------



## mandr (Mar 13, 2012)

I have three litter boxes for two cats. After a pee out of box episode, I panicked and thought I'd err on the side of more boxes. Two are mid-sized and one is small. While they use all three, the small one doesn't get used everyday and this could likely be removed.

I guess my only thought would be to keep the two until you know for sure your cats will use a litter that someone else has gone in. One of mine still has days where he refuses to bury his business - which then deters the other cat from going there.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sharing really depends on the cats involved; some are happy sharing and some just can't get themselves to accept another's scent in their box. It will be a more trial and error thing. I our house, we have 4 cats and we used to have 3 boxes until Sasha started demanding his own by peeing on the rug and in the bathtub. Once we got the 4th box, everything is right as rain again.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

I have one like this... Oval Hooded Litter Box- Companion Animals-Pet Supplies-Cat Supplies-Litter Boxes & Accessories
as well as normal sized hooded one. They both use the bigger one almost exclusively unless I forget to scoop and it goes two days.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Forgot to add, we have 3 of these:










and a small narrow one for the bathroom since the room is not that big.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

we have the petco mega sized box for our two kitties. we've upgraded in size about 2 times as they've grown and have found the mega size perfect for them. they have plenty of room to move around. it is a bit tight in our guest bathroom, but it works well for them.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

I've tried so many litter boxes for my boys, but they were too small for them so I ended up buying a huge Rubbermaid container and cutting a hole in the front. It's the best thing ever. The sides are tall so they don't kick litter everywhere. I keep the lid off and they love it. Plus, it's large enough that they can both move around comfortably when in there together (Nigel is 16.2 pounds and Archie isn't too far behind).


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

petco.com - Petco Mega Rectangular Litter Box customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Thats the one!

dweamgoil, I was going to get that one too, but I wasn't sure if it was big or not.

I will keep it what I have. I am hoping they use one only so I can put the other one up. 

I have also got the Litter Lifter Scoop as well. I got two of them. 

By next Friday, I should be ready to adopt. I just have to find some adoptable kittens which I think will be much harder than actually prepping for them.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My Vet buys containers from Walmart for her office. She showed 'em to me and recommended them. They aren't not stick but if you have cats in the 15-20 lb range you'll need 'em.

Clear plastic.

Less than $6 each


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

MidnightSparkle said:


> I just received my two scoopers followed by my two litter boxes.
> There might be a problem. My litter boxes are HUGE. They are the PETCO Mega sized Litter box.
> 
> Does anyone have Mega size litter box for their cats?
> ...


 I have the exact same litter boxes. And I also have 2 of them.

I also happen to have an extra bathroom I don't use, so basically it's become "the cat's bathroom." Her litter boxes go in the bathtub.










The advantage of this is, with so much ... real estate ... you don't need to clean the litter boxes so often. I only do it once or twice a week.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

This, this bathroom thinig. I have an extra. It seems so right.


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

How much litter do I put in these boxes? I already purchased the Fresh Step 25lb bag of litter. I don't need to use ALL of it right? Because that would cause a problem.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

MidnightSparkle said:


> How much litter do I put in these boxes? I already purchased the Fresh Step 25lb bag of litter. I don't need to use ALL of it right? Because that would cause a problem.


I think it takes about 3 large jugs of Purina Tidy Cats (what I use) to fill them both up. But once you fill them up, due to the large volume you don't need to refresh any volume but maybe once every month or two, and even then you only need to put in a small amount at a time.

In other words, the initial "investment" is large, but once you've got the setup going, it makes life a whole lot easier. The cat also loves to have all these large volumes of stuff to dig in, schluff around, and generally re-arrange. Sometimes I hear her spending a couple minutes or more just digging around and re-arranging stuff in there.

The one downside is, with so much volume of stuff and so much time spent digging, when she comes out of there she smells like cat litter for a few hours.

BTW, since I took that photo I've re-arranged the 2 boxes so that the "short" ends are both facing each other in the middle. That way it's more like one continuous litter box.

Also, you might notice the shower curtain pulled back - I keep it closed. I just pulled it back for the photo.

And if all that weren't enough, I've got a motion-sensitive night light in there hanging from the shower head with an extension chord to the outlet next to the sink.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Between my three huge litter boxes... it takes about 60lbs of litter to fill them all. But trust me, that lasts forever. It's been almost two months since I last filled them, and I've only had to top them up with a few more scoops of litter last week. I honestly find that the more litter you have in there the less likely it is that clumps will stick to the sides or bottom of the box, which means it's less likely that clumps break up, which means the litter stays cleaner longer. I go three or four months before I feel the need to refill completely with new litter. 

As for the boxes I have one of these: Petmate Jumbo Hood Cat Pan - Litter Boxes - Litter Boxes & Accessories - PetSmart

I found one of these on the side of the road. It was clean and in great condition, so yeah... I took it home, washed it thoroughly and set it up in my bedroom. It's kind of hard to scoop cuz of the shape but does a great job keeping litter from tracking all over my room. Booda Clean Step Litter Box - Cat - Sale - PetSmart

And this is my favorite litter box because it's easiest to clean. When the petmate one wears out I'm getting another one of these. The bottom is contoured in the front and back which keeps clumps from sticking. Whisker City&#0174 Extra-Large Hooded Cat Pans - Cat - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

This might serve as a benefit. The bigger the box the less I need to refill and buy an entire new bag of litter. Kitty, since u have the same boxes and provided a pics with the litter in the box, I can use ur pic as a reference. I believe I have an idea.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Our cats are happy to share litter boxes, but there are many cats who aren't. When we had the two cats, we had one box. I originally had two but they pretty much only used one of them, so I packed the other away. When we adopted Jett, I brought back the second box and we haven't had any litter box issues with them. I use the Oz Pet system now, and the litter trays I use are quite big and the best thing I've found with the big tray is there's never been a 'miss'.. Meeka used to sometimes accidently poop over the edgo of the smaller trays and that hasn't happened with these huge trays


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

MidnightSparkle said:


> This might serve as a benefit. The bigger the box the less I need to refill and buy an entire new bag of litter. Kitty, since u have the same boxes and provided a pics with the litter in the box, I can use ur pic as a reference. I believe I have an idea.


 You're welcome!


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank You! 
Sorry Lolol!


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*Cool cat litter box for cheap!*

Hi,

I have 8 cats who all share the litter boxes.

A good thing I found that makes good large litter boxes are rubbermaid storage containers with high sides!

Just cut out a square/oval shape about 6 to 8 inches from the ground where your cats can enter, and voila!
A cat litter box for a fraction of the price you would pay for one from a pet store...
If you want, you can even put the lid on top of the storage container. 
And if you prefer, you can cut a hole on the lid where your cat can enter the box, avoiding all kinds of mess!
I find this avoids the mess cats can do when they dig in and when they are burying their waste.

At my place, my cats prefer to poop in some and pee in some!

I use ''old school'' non scented clay litter. So the boxes in which they poop are quite easy to manage, just scoop out the poop.
The ones in which they prefer to pee need a complete change more often.

I have also seen my cats use the litters in pairs, either the ''toilets'' or the ''urinals''... Whatever suits them I guess!

sandyrivers


----------

